# Tonight looks like the night that I.......



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

It is a bummer that you have to drive 37 miles just to go in for 4 hours. Better safe than sorry. Look on the bright side though you're probably right and it probably will rain. I have had to do that as well and my commute is 75 miles one way.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah it's a pain but I let the lady that works for me take the 1/2 day off as well as Friday so she could have a nice long weekend. Funny though cause as it turned out I was too lazy to change the tires last night and now the revised forecast is that we probably won't even see 1" total. Comming in at 7:00 this morning is wasn't even raining yet but now (9:30) it is but it's also still 40 out so I'm sure I'll get home without a problem. 
Now if I had to drive 75 miles each way I would be besides myself. I got to give you props for that!!


----------



## hank hill (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi - 

So what tires did you put on & how do you like them?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Omg it's Hank Hill!! Do you fill yer snow tires with propane?


Vote for Carly for December COTM and Ashley for MOTM!!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha ha Jon yer funny ..​ Vote fer Iggy Now !


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

hank hill said:


> Hi -
> 
> So what tires did you put on & how do you like them?


I haven't put them on yet but they're the Altimax Artics, had them for 3 years now and they work just fine for what I need them for.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am hoping my new FuelMaxs(@3000 miles) on my Eco will be OK for Cincinnati winter this year. Our winters can go with no snow for the longest time and then a blizzard will hit out of nowhere or nothing at all. Really don't have the "real state" in my garage for a set of snow tires + wheels and if I really don't want to, I don't have to go any where for a day or 2. I can VPN in to work from home if it is too bad and do everything I can do at work from home. With my luck we will get a week long blizzard this year.?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay did ya ever here of global warming ,, ahh climate change ,, we ain't getting shhhnow this year ..... yeah is all I can say about that ! 

Now back to your regularly scheduled Poop ...




Iggy , Iggy, Iggy .


----------

